# Sticky  Introducing WAS



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

How does one contact the Western Apiculture Society?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The WAS webpage:


http://www.westernapiculturalsociety.org/


----------



## Anet5 (May 29, 2016)

Hi I tried to join the Society and also to pay for the conference but never received a confirmation email. Should I try to contact directly? noticed the website needs to update the info when one tries to navigate there is no way of paying yet. Sorry to complain.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, _Anet5_!

Note that this thread is 5+ years old. 

The WAS website linked in post #3 appears to be non-functional at this point. However there is an active WAS website here: http://www.westernapiculturalsociety.org/

And the October 2016 WAS conference (in Honolulu) registration page is here: http://www.westernapiculturalsociety.org/2016-conference-registration/

That page indicates that PayPal payments are accepted for registration.


----------

